# Tilly and Henry



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I am very proud of my big fluffy girl! She has been so good with her new baby brother and totally taken everything in her stride. She sometimes gently sniffs him, but mainly ignores him.

The first couple of times he cried she barked at him, but has got used to it now. She's still getting her usual walks and we make time for cuddles too.

When my mum came round and held Henry, Tilly wanted to go and sit very close - she isn't used to having to share my mum, she usually gets her undivided attention!

Here she is being a good big sister - and another one of Henry being cute



(excuse the state of me.... and half my lunch on the sofa!)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh how special! Henry Notabumpanymore is gorgeous and Tilly is fantastic. 
Well done you.
Make sure that you get plenty of cuddle time - FINISH your lunch (very important you really will need all your energy looking after your lovely boy and gorgeous girl. Drink plenty of water and have snoozie sofa snuggles as much as you can. Hectic times ahead, make the most of any down time you can get.
(And post pictures whenever you get the chance )


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

looks like Tilly is going to be fantastic with her baby brother 

Handsome Henry looks lovely and snuggled there


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tilly is such a good girl looking out for little Henry. Glad things are going so well!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

What a beautiful family you have now. Congratulations!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Lovely, lovely pictures. I love that Henry's ball and bear are colour coded with Tilly. She looks very happy by the way. As do you.....and no excuses needed. We have all been there!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely photos of Henry and Tilly. You look lovely too


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

A stunning little family, well done all of you and I'm so glad Tilly is taking it all in her stride. What does she think of his cuddly toys? There's a certain little poo sitting next to me that would need them badly (and your bagel wouldn't be around too long either)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ooooo just scrummy!! Enjoy newborn Henry, it really does fly by.
Tilly looks like a star - it won't be long before Henry is crawling after her, pulling her toy stealing her toys and chewing on them himself!! X
Ps you look fab!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw lovely congrats again and well done to lovely Tilly, what a good girl. Henry is very sweet. You need to finish that bagel, and you look absolutely fine 

Great to see some pictures and hear that it's all going so well!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is beautiful. What nice pictures. I'm so glad it's going so well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, hope you are feeling as good as you look, so glad Tilly is being a good girl, its a big adjustment for her, Henry is so sweet isn't he lucky to have big sis Tilly already. xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It looks like you are all doing spectacularly. What a sweetie little Henry is under his beautiful blanket. Now is the time for doing NOTHING! Eat, sleep, drink and repeat and when you have a spare moment just gaze at your beautiful boy. You will turn around and he will be all grown up. Treasure each second.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you so much. What wonderful photos, so happy it is all going so well with Tilly and her little bro. I love Henrys knitted blanket looks so snuggly. Enjoys all those cuddles, baby and doggy


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Aawww. You all look so beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Congratulations on the birth of your lovely baby boy Henry.
Where has time gone it only seems like yesterday you gave us the news. Xxxx


----------

